# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Said-i nursi kimdir? Neden vatan hainidir?

## SÃ¼rmeli

1877 yılında Bitlis'in Hizan ilçesine bağlı Nurs köyünde doğan ve 24 mart 1960 tarihinde ölen ve bidayette Saidi Kürdi diye anılan bir şahsın esas gayesi, Türklüğü tahrif ederek ayrı bir Kürt devleti kurmaktır. Nitekim yaşamı boyunca bu amacını gerçekleştirmek için etkinlik göstermiştir.

Doğduğu bölgeden İstanbul'a gelen Said-i Kürdi, 31 Mart ayaklanmasına katılmış, Milli mücadele döneminde Kürt Teali Cemiyeti kurucuları arasında yer almıştır.

(kaynak Marmara Brifingi: Orgeneral turgut Sunalp, Korgeneral Abdurrahman Ergeç, Tümgeneral Recai Engin, Tümgeneral, Memduh ünlütürk, Tümgeneral Fazıl Polat, Kur. Alb. Fikret Küpeli...) Bu zamandan 1950'ye kadar risaleleri yaymaya ve cemaatini büyütmeye devam etmiştir.

1950 sonrasında yazmış olduğu risalelere dayanan cemaatini iyice güçlendirmiş ve bu dönemki DP hükümeti le işbirliğine girmiştir. Atatürk'ün başlatıığı toprak reformunu yarıda bırakarak bölgesinin ağalara ve şeyhlerin elinde kalmasında büyük pay sahibi olan Said-i Nursi zamanın iktidarı Adnan Menderes tarafından eli öpülerek el üstünde tutulmuştur.

1960 ihtilaliyle birlikte Adnan Menderes ve diğerleri asılmıştır. Said-i Nursi'nin cesedi de İhtilal subayları tarafından ortadan kaldırılmıştır.


Volkan Gazetesi

şeriat devleti isteyenlerin bütün hareketlerinin gerisinde emperyalizmin çirkin yüzü sırıtmaktadır. 31 Mart irtica olayında da Derviş Vahdeti'nin ve Melanzade Rıfat'ların iplerini elinde tutan gerçek güç emperyalizmdir.

15 Aralık 1908 tarihli Volkan, İngilizlerin adem-i merkeziyetçiliği sayesinde Kıbrıs'ın "küçük bir İsviçre" haline geldiğini ileri sürmektedirler. Oysa ki Kıbrıs İngiltere hükümetinin Osmanlı'dan alacaklarına akrşılık rehin aldığı fakat ilk bahaneyle el koyduğu veişgal ettiği, nüfusunun da Yarıya yakınının Türk olduğu bir topraktır. İngilizlerin burayı tek kurşun bile sıkmadan dalavereyle ele geçirmesini ve sömürge kurmasını Volkan gazetesi alkışlamaktadır.

8 Nisan 1909 tarihli Volkan: "İngiliz Hükümetinden, kuvvetli, mütefennin, her surette müterakki, hami-i insaniyet bir hükümetin mevcudiyetini hala mutasavver mir?" diyerek bugünkü Amerikan dalkavukluğuna andırır biçimde İngiltere'nin her yönden propagandasını yapmaktadır.

İşta 31 Mart olayının başkahramanı Derviş Vahdeti dahi, günümüz Amerikan şeriatçılarına benzer biçimde koyu bir İngliz İngiliz şeriatçısıdır. 31 Mart yobazları önlerine çıkan ilerici subayları şehit ettikleri halde hristiyan kafirlere karşı davranışlarında son derece "centilmen"dirler. Yobazlara 31 Mart günü yollarda rastladıkları hristiyanlara korkmamaları için teminat vermişler, yabancı elçiliklerin kapılarına da nöbetçiler dikmişlerdir.

İsyandan sonra hükümet 31 Mart olayında ünlü "Intelligence Service"e mensup İngiltere elçiliği baştercümanı Fitz Maurice ile onun ihzmetindeki yerli işbirlikçilerin marifetlerini saptamışlar ama bu konuyu kurcalamaktan kaçınmışlardır.


31 Mart Ayaklanması

Halkın temsil edildiği parlamentonun kaldırılarak, Padişahın mutlak egemenliğinin geri getirilmesi için çıkan ve sloganı: "Halk burada çoban nerede?!" olan bu ayaklanma Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün komuta ettiği Yıldırım Orduları tarafından bastırılmıştır.

Bu ayaklanmada önemli rol oynayan Volkan gazetesi'nde de yazıları çıkan Said-i Kürdi Isparta'ya sürülmüştür.


Kürt Teali Cemiyeti

1. Dünya savaşında yenilince yurd emperyalistler tarafından daha önce yapılmış anlaşmaya uygun olarak işgale başlandı. ülkenin her yerinde Yunan ayrılıkçısı, Ermeni ayrılıkçısı Kürt ayrılıkçısı cemiyetler türemeye başladı.

Isparta'daki sürgünden memleketine dönen Said-i Kürdi yine İngilizlerin işgal planına uygun olarak Doğu'da ve güneydoğuda İngiliz hükümeti destekli bir Kürdistan kurulması amacıyla "Kürt Teali Cemiyeti" kurucuları arasında yerini aldı.(kaynak: Marmara brifingi, 1971)

Bir yandan işgalcilerle mücadele eden Ankara hükümeti bir yandan da İngiliz destekli gerici isyanları bastırmakta başarılı olunca Said-i Kürdi bu sefer M. Kemal'le görüşmek için Ankara'ya gitti. Amacın şeriat devleti kurmak olmadığını, ulusal temele dayanan devlet kurmak olduğunu anlayınca bundan vazgeçti.

Bugün dahi Nurculukta cuma namazı kılınması farz kabul edilmez. üünkü Said-i Kürdi'nin anlayışına göre ülke hala "müslüman" değildir. "Dar-ül harp"tir. Yani şeriatı getirmek için savaşılması geren topraklardır.

Bu anlayışa uygun olarak çıkan ve arkasında İngiliz desteği olduğu resmi belgelerle kanıtlanmış olan şeyh Sait isyanına katıldığı için İstiklal Mahkemesince yargılandı ve birçok ilde sürgün yaşadı. İngiliz destekli bağımsız Kürdistan isteyen bu ayaklanma birçok şehrin yıkımına, ordunun büyük ölçüde kayıp vermesine ve misak-ı Milli sınırlarımız içinde olan Musul ve Kerkük'ün İngilizlere kalması ile sonuçlandı.

Nur cemaati'nde Atatürk'ün "üküz aleyhisselam", "Beton Kemal", "Deccal" gibi isimlerle anılmasınınn arkasında bu şeriatçı ayaklanmaların uğradığı hezimetler yatmaktadır.

----------

